
ABLE - A Basic Lisp Editor - kirubakaran
http://phil.nullable.eu/
======
schtog
Emacs is a lot to learn but I didn't find the learning curve steep.

It was just the first tries I didn't get what was so good about it, IDEs
seemed more powerful and professional but then it clicked and nothing
else(except for vi perhaps) even compares.

I find Eclipse and Netbeans ridiculous. So big and slow and they do loads of
things I have no use for and then they can't do the things I have use for.

And the more you learn about emacs it just gets more and more superior.

------
jsmcgd
This is excellent! The config couldn't be any easier to understand. Fonts work
right out of the box. Personally I would like some GUI tabs and a
package/code/file hierarchy thing but then it might stop being a 'basic' Lisp
editor.

Well done Phil Armitage!

------
newt0311
Just out of curiosity: How many people on hn code in some dialect of lisp and
_not_ use emacs for it? Seems relevant considering the topic.

~~~
fp
At least one, considering that PG wrote he used vi.

Apart from that, I think an 'easy' editor would help beginners. I you know
neither Emacs nor Lisp, Emacs is quite a tough beast.

~~~
zandorg
I should have learned Emacs at University, but they stopped teaching it the
year before I arrived. And it's too much of a learning curve to learn it on my
own.

~~~
DTrejo
Is there any sort of beginner/self-learner friendly tutorial for emacs?

I think many people would like to use emacs, but run into too many barriers.

~~~
kirubakaran
This is a good starting point: Learning GNU Emacs
<http://oreilly.com/catalog/9781565921528/>

This might ease some pains: <http://steve.yegge.googlepages.com/effective-
emacs>

~~~
DTrejo
Thanks for the links. And thanks for all the advice guys.

